# 2018 Harvest Objective



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't know this until I looked over the Bear regs this morning. It looks like they have eliminated the Wasatch West Bear harvest objective unit. 

The hunts begin March 31st. So.....who all is going to buy a tag a hit it?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I am. Sucks about wasatch though


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I am. Sucks about wasatch though


I guess they only needed 15 Bear killed last year to meet the Bear numbers for that area.

What gets me, is the gates are still closed to access the areas, and not enough snow to run a sled. 

Best of luck, and lets get some pictures up when you find Boo Boo.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've done the objective harvest a few times on wasatch. Never got closer than some semi fresh bear poop. I still like doing it. I find sheds and do some scouting. The road closures are a pain on wasatch for sure. I think of it as shed hunting with a bear tag and a rifle. I think spring time in the mountains might be my favorite time of year.


----------

